# Venice redfish



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

A buddy Chris and I decides to go chase some redfish one last time before we go home for a week. We're fishing out of his 12' Jon boat with a trolling motor, it's very efficient and with every boat ramp charging $10 to launch, it is really nice to save on gas. We got a good charge in the battery, 2lbs of dead shrimp and off we went. We were going to try our luck fishing some rocks but since we have a blazing fast cruise speed that allows for some casting, after we went about 100yds I decided to splash my rattle trap around some pilings, first cast wasn't as close as I would of liked but I bumped the stump on the second cast resulting in a redfish exploding on my lure as soon as it touched the surface. The rod bowed and just like that he and my $6 lure were gone.(note to self: if you fish a lot if rocks, sacrifice a foot of line periodically and tie a new knot) Chris quickly grabbed a shrimp and free lined it while I tried to tie back up. boom, he hooked up and we boated a keeper, I'm still trying to rig back up while Chris try's to see if they'd like a a shrimp on a popping cork. Boom, he hooks up again with a keeper and boated it in short order. Now I'm tied up and the fight is on. We didn't catch any bulls but we got 5 keepers each in about 1.5hrs and I bet we didn't go 5minutes without catching something. Awesome day on the water!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Must be nice to fish while you work!:tt2:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Funny Drew.
Some days I don't know if I work while I fish or fish while I work?
We've only fished 6 of the last 7 days so I guess I don't need a shrink yet, I can go without if I need to. 


maybe?


----------

